# Transferring Traditional Nuc into a TBH



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Assuming the top bar doesn't take the same size combs as the nuc, then the standard method for the last 150 years is to do a cutout. make frames for the top bar hive, cut the combs to fit and tie them into the frames for the new hive. But this means you have to build frames to fit. Anything else is more trouble than it's worth, in my opinion.

But then I'd build it to take the frames, or just buy a package. Why buy a nuc with they are on the wrong sized combs anyway?


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

If you can, as Michael said, get a package. Or get a swarm. I would avoid transferring nucs to Warre hives at all costs.

Good luck!

Matt


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

See the second video down on this page http://www.biobees.com/media.php


----------



## laurelmtnlover (May 29, 2009)

Buckbee,
I really find your videos helpful.
Carrie


----------



## MIKI (Aug 15, 2003)

Michael Bush said:


> Assuming the top bar doesn't take the same size combs as the nuc, then the standard method for the last 150 years is to do a cutout. make frames for the top bar hive, cut the combs to fit and tie them into the frames for the new hive. But this means you have to build frames to fit. Anything else is more trouble than it's worth, in my opinion.
> 
> But then I'd build it to take the frames, or just buy a package. Why buy a nuc with they are on the wrong sized combs anyway?


To make the cutout even easier skip all the tying and check out these bars!

http://customwoodkitsinternational.safestorefront.com/Merchant/?p1=144785


----------



## gardenofone (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks so much for the video, you make it look really easy


----------



## gardenofone (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the imput everyone! I'll let you know how I make out!


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

Here are some other ways to accomplish the same goal - http://fotb.drogon.org/library/sketchbook/top_bar_hive_ideas.pdf


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for that, Phil. Some good ideas for me to ponder.  

Matt


----------

